# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Eνισχυτής, Home Cinema & HiFi > [Τελικός Ενισχυτής] ROTEL RB981

## peris!

καλησπερα!εχω τον παραπανω τελικο ενισχυτη απο το 2000 χωρις κανενα προβλημα!ειπα σημερα να τσεκαρω (μετα απο τοσα χρονια) dc offset και bias. αριστερο καναλι διχνει -22mv το δεξι ομως -88 μετα απο 10 λεπτα.bias το μανουαλ λεει 5mv και ειναι οκ.οι ψυκτρες ειναι τελειως κρυες...δεδομενου οτι δεν ακουω σε υψηλες εντασεις σχεδον ποτε..θα προσεφερε κατι αν ανεβαζα το ρευμα ηρεμιας???και αν ναι ποσο???επισεις με ποιες αντιστασεις θα μπορουσα αλλαζοντας τις τιμες να μαζεψω λιγο το dc απο το δεξι καναλι???

----------


## p270

τα 88mv αν μετρας σωστα μαλλον ειναι πολλα το αλλο καναλι δεν εχει θεμα ποσα χρονια το εχεις;

----------


## peris!

ειναι μοντελο του 1999

----------


## p270

τα mv που μετρας ειναι dc ετσι ;

----------


## peris!

> τα mv που μετρας ειναι dc ετσι ;


 ενοειται! :Smile:

----------


## east electronics

Το να αυξησεις την πολωση σημαινει οτι το μηχανημα σου θα πλησιασει να παιζει σε ταξη Α στα πρωτα παρα πολυ λιγα βαττ απο την διαδρομη του ...πχ αν ειναι 100 βαττ μιλαμε για τα πρωτα 1-2 το πολυ ... σαφως με ενα ζευγαρι μικρα και πολυ  ευαισθητα ηχεια και με μετρο απλες μουσικες τυπου ενα πιανο και μια φωνη θα δεις ουσιαστικη βελτιωση αλλα μονο στο κομματι αυτο ...ανοιγωντας παραπανω ο ενισχυτης μπαινει σε κατασταση ΑΒ και ισως αν υπαρχει μια βελτιωση να ειναι εξαιρετικα οριακη . 

Οι ροτελ γενικα εχουν ενα θεματακι με τα υλικα τους ειδικα κατι κιτρινους ηλεκτρολυτικους που εχουν μεσα καθισμενους στην αναδραση  τους οποιους θα αλλαζα με τα ματια κλειστα .περα απο αυτο ειναι υποδειγματικα μηχανηματα . 

Φιλικα 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------


## peris!

> Το να αυξησεις την πολωση σημαινει οτι το μηχανημα σου θα πλησιασει να παιζει σε ταξη Α στα πρωτα παρα πολυ λιγα βαττ απο την διαδρομη του ...πχ αν ειναι 100 βαττ μιλαμε για τα πρωτα 1-2 το πολυ ... σαφως με ενα ζευγαρι μικρα και πολυ  ευαισθητα ηχεια και με μετρο απλες μουσικες τυπου ενα πιανο και μια φωνη θα δεις ουσιαστικη βελτιωση αλλα μονο στο κομματι αυτο ...ανοιγωντας παραπανω ο ενισχυτης μπαινει σε κατασταση ΑΒ και ισως αν υπαρχει μια βελτιωση να ειναι εξαιρετικα οριακη . 
> 
> Οι ροτελ γενικα εχουν ενα θεματακι με τα υλικα τους ειδικα κατι κιτρινους ηλεκτρολυτικους που εχουν μεσα καθισμενους στην αναδραση  τους οποιους θα αλλαζα με τα ματια κλειστα .περα απο αυτο ειναι υποδειγματικα μηχανηματα . 
> 
> Φιλικα 
> Σακης Πετροπουλος


δεν εχει κιτρινους πυκνωτες κατι μαυρους rubycon εχει με το ζορι να ειναι 8 ολοι και ολοι...εχει 4x10.000mf νομιζω BHC με χρυσα γραμματακια και αλλους 5 μικρους συνολο σε ολο το κυκλωμα σε καθε καναλι..να αλλαξω αυτους τους μικρους μπας και φυγει το dc?ο ενισχυτης ειναι 2x130/8ohm

----------


## east electronics

δεν ειναι ασχημη κινηση ...δεν κοστιζει και τιποτα ....ριξε και μια ματια για καμμια ψυχρη απο κατω ...

----------


## peris!

τσεκαρα για ψυχρες κολλησεις αλλα τιποτα...η πλακετα ειναι σαν να βγηκε τωρα απο το εργοστασιο θα αλλαξω αυτα τα λιγα πυκνωτακια μηπως και στρωσει το dc αν και σε εναν αλλον παλιο pioneer sa608 που ειχα αλλαξει πυκνωτες το dc επεμενε και δεν ειχε μαζευτει καθολου..ευτυχως τοτε ειχα βρει ποια αντισταση ηταν αυτη του διαφορικου και την αλλαξα και ο ενισχυτης απο τοτε εχει 0dc.σ'αυτον ομως δεν ξερω ποια αντισταση ειναι και εφοσον δεν ειμαι σιγουρος δεν θελω να βαλω χερι.θα το παρατησω ως εχει αφου στον ηχο δεν εχει κανενα θεμα.

----------


## p270

αλλαξε τους μονο καλο θα του κανουν

----------


## peris!

> αλλαξε τους μονο καλο θα του κανουν


αλλαξα τους λιγοστους πυκνωτες...κοιταξα ολες τις κολλησεις απο 3 φορες την καθε μια...οπως το περιμενα...δεν εγινε ΤΙΠΟΤΑ επιμενει να εχει 86mv dc στο δεξι καναλι.πως γινεται να σας στειλω το σχηματικο του μπας και βγαλει κανενας καμια ακρη???βλεπω να βγαινει για πουλημα στο τελος και να αγορασω κανεναν nad 3020 που εχει τριμμερ :Lol:

----------


## p270

καλό θα ήταν να μιλήσεις με το Σακκη που έχει γράψει ποιο πάνω τους ξέρει καλά είναι επαγγελματίας πολύ καλός άπλα καν το μεσώ pm  αν του το πας θα σου λύσει το πρόβλημα χωρίς να χρειαστεί να αλλάξεις μηχάνημα 

αλήθεια αυτός δεν έχει trimmer

το ποιο πιθανω ειναι να εχει αλλαξει η τιμή κάποιου εξαρτήματος πάνω στο κύκλωμα άλλα θέλει ψάξιμο

----------


## peris!

μετα απο επικοινωνια τελικα με τον κ.Σακη(east electronics) νομιζω πως  βρηκα λυση...μια απο τις αντιστασεις των 1,5Κ αλλαχτηκε με μια 1,2Κ  (ελπιζω να εκανα καλα)και το dc τωρα ειναι -20mv πολυ αποδεκτη τιμη σε  συγκριση μεταξυ και του αριστερου καναλιου τωρα μετραν σχεδον ακριβως σε  ολα το ιδιο.ο ενισχυτης μαλλον θα κατσει μαζι μου για πολλα χρονια ακομα.
ενα  πραγμα που μου εκανε εντυπωση ειναι ο επαγελματισμος του συγκεκριμενου  ανθρωπου (Σακης) ηταν προθυμος να κοιταξει το σχηματικο και να μου  προτεινει πιθανες αιτιες αλλα και λυσεις...ειδικα η μια λυση σε  περιπτωση που δεν ειναι ματσαρισμενα απολυτα τα οδηγα τρανζιστορ με  αφησε με το στομα ανοιχτο(θερμοκρασιακη συζευξη) και πολλα αλλα που μου  ειπε στην μικρη κουβεντα που ειχαμε.μηπως τετοια μυαλα πανε χαμενα στη  χωρα μας???και μην με πειτε υπερβολικο γιατι σε οποιον ηλεκτρονικο  εδειξα το σχηματικο ο ενας ειπε ''ε αστο να βγαζει dc δεν πειραζει εχει  ρελαι στην εξοδο'' ο αλλος ''παιζει?? ναι ε αφου παιζει αστο'' και ο  αλλος μου εδειξε εναν παλιο ενισχυτη scott και μου λεει με καμαρι ''οι  μαυρες σειρες ενισχυτων δεν ειναι καλες'' μετα φταιω εγω που τα γραφω  εδω?δεν ξερω τις υπολοιπες γνωσεις του κ.Σακη αλλα στο θεμα  ''ενισχυτης'' δεν γνωριζω καποιον καλυτερο και με διαφορα!!οτι μου εχει  πει και εχει βοηθησει δεν επεσε ποτε εξω..για μια ακομη φορα τον  ευχαριστω θερμα.
στο τελος με βλεπω παραρτημα east electronics στη βορεια Ελλαδα :Wink:

----------


## p270

για αυτό σου να μιλήσεις με τον Σακκη οι υπόλοιπη μάλλον κομπογιαννίτες είναι

----------


## east electronics

λυπαμαι αλλα μαλλον θα στην χαλασω ...ΕΝΙΣΧΥΤΗΣ= ΣΥΜΜΕΤΡΙΑ+ΑΚΡΙΒΕΙΑ  Τουλαχιστον για  push pull ταξη ΑΒ,
 Αυτο που εκανες ειναι μαλλον λαθος και οταν σου εξηγησα οτι πρεπει να κοιταξεις τις αντιστασεις γυρω απο το διαμαντι η να της αντικαταστησεις με ακριβειας ωστε να μειωθει το οφφσετ ( αν και τα 80 μιλιβολτ ειναι οριακα αποδεκτα ) μιλαγαμε στο τηλεφωνο για μερικα Ωμ ...Υποθετω οτι επρεπε να ""ερθει "" με τιμες στα ορια των 10-30 ωμ Η επαμβαση σου ειναι αρκετα μεγαλη με σχεδον 300 Ωμ και μαλλον δειχνει επεμβαση τυπου κορτιζονης δλδ  οτι κοροιδευμε το συστημα για να αλλαξει η τιμη του οφφσετ ενω παραβλεπουμε τις υπολοιπες συνεπειες που μπορει να εχει αυτο στον ενισχυτη . 

Σωστοτερος τροπος ειναι να μετρησεις πτωση τασεως πανω στις αντιστασεις και να παρεις εικονα απο εκει . 

Κατα την αποψη μου παρολο οτι αυτο που βλεπεις εχει κατα καποιον τροπο να κανει με τον διαφορικο  και το ποσο καλα ζυγισμενος εναι  πλην ομως δεν σου λεει κανεις οτι δεν εχει λαθος ισοροπια απο κατι αλλο πχ ενα οδηγο η καποια αλλη αντισταση που δεν εχεις μετρησει...

Μια πολυ καλη μεθοδος θα ηταν να χρησιμοποιησεις ενα απλο πολυμετρο αλλα μετρωντας λιγο ανορθοδοξα ...δλδ δεν μετρας με αναφορα στην γη αλλα με αναφορα στο απεναντι καναλι ...ΠΧ :

Θετικος ακροδεκτης στον εκπομπο του πανω αριστερου τρανσιστορ του διαφορικου ενω αντιστοιχα ο αρνητικος στο ιδιο τρανσιστορ αλλα στο απεναντι καναλι ..εφοσον εχουν κοινο τροφοδοτικο  και κοινες συνθηκες λειτουργιας περιμενεις να δεις μερικα μιλιβολτ 10-25 τα οποια προερχονται απο διαφορες στις καλωδιωσεις πλακετες κλπ ...Οπου δεις μεγαλυτερη ταση η μικοροτερη τοτε εκει ειναι και το σημειο που υπαρχει και το προβλημα 

Θα ελεγα αρχικα να βαλεις 4 αντιστασεις ιδιες ακριβειας και σωστες στην τιμη που εχει ορισει ο κατασκευαστης και να δεις αν η θερμοκρασιακη συζευξη εχει να  σου προσφερει κατι καλυτερο το οποιο σαφως ειναι και πολυ προτιμοτερο απο τα να αλλαξεις τα στοιχεια του διαμαντιου κατα σχεδον 30%


Φιλικα 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------


## peris!

χμμ στην ουσια αυτη η λαθος μου κινηση μονο στο πολυμετρο ειναι σωστη και οχι στην πραγματικοτητα.

αυτο ομως φενεται να ειναι η καλυτερη λυση..
Μια πολυ καλη μεθοδος θα ηταν να χρησιμοποιησεις ενα απλο πολυμετρο αλλα  μετρωντας λιγο ανορθοδοξα ...δλδ δεν μετρας με αναφορα στην γη αλλα με  αναφορα στο απεναντι καναλι    

υγ τις 4 αντιστασεις τις αλλαξα με καινουριες οπως μου ειπες αλλα το dc δεν ειχε μειωθει γιαυτο και προχωρησα στην λαθος κινηση.
ειμαι ασχετος το ξερω...αλλα μου αρεσει πολυ να ασχολουμαι μ'αυτα και θελω να μαθω 5 πραγματα ευτηχως χωρις να χαλασω ακομα κατι.

----------


## east electronics

Sorry που το ξαναφερνω επανω μετα απο τοσον καιρο αλλα μια και τα μηχανηματα δεν σταματανε ποτε  οι βλαβες καθε φορα εχουν και την δικια τους παραξενια  και δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να περασει μια μερα και να μην μαθουμε κατι . 

Αρχικα θα σου ξαναπω να βαλεις τις αντιστασεις στην θεση τους οπως ηταν μαμα . Αν εχεις να βαλεις και ακριβειας ακομα καλυτερα . Θα ελεγα να δοκιμασεις να αλλαξεις τους πυκνωτες C20-22 21 19  ...  αν δεν μπορεις  γιατι ειναι λιγο περιεργοι αυτοι μπορεις πολυ απλα να τους κανεις αλλαγη μεταξυ τους ...Εαν ενας απο τους δυο εχει διαρροη τοτε το οφφσετ σου απο αρνητικο θα γινει θετικο  Οποτε εχεις βρει και την βλαβη . 

Στο γραφω γιατι μου ετυχε . 

Φιλικα 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------

